# Amber demonstrator pen



## jalbert (May 26, 2021)

It’s been a while since I’ve finished a pen, due to one thing or another going on, so I needed an easy win, and this one came with the bonus of fulfilling an order.
it is but a simple pen, made from amber colored Ultem (a plastic commonly used in medical equipment and other space age applications) and argentium silver. Such a plain material needed a bit of jewelry, so gave it some copious decoration, which I fabricated from sheet and wire that I rolled out from silver ingots for that I poured.
It’s about 5.25” long when capped, 5” long from nib to barrel end, and 1/2” diameter at the threads.
It uses a jowo 6 nib and a standard international converter.


----------



## Jim15 (May 26, 2021)

Great work.


----------



## magpens (May 26, 2021)

Beautiful !!!

Your internal polishing always amazes me !!! . ..... as does your overall styling !!!


----------



## its_virgil (May 26, 2021)

Love the pen. I am currently working on a similar pen but finding the internal polishing a challenge. Thanks for sharing.
Do a good turn daily!
Don


----------



## EatenAppleCrafts (Jun 30, 2021)

jalbert said:


> It’s been a while since I’ve finished a pen, due to one thing or another going on, so I needed an easy win, and this one came with the bonus of fulfilling an order.
> it is but a simple pen, made from amber colored Ultem (a plastic commonly used in medical equipment and other space age applications) and argentium silver. Such a plain material needed a bit of jewelry, so gave it some copious decoration, which I fabricated from sheet and wire that I rolled out from silver ingots for that I poured.
> It’s about 5.25” long when capped, 5” long from nib to barrel end, and 1/2” diameter at the threads.
> It uses a jowo 6 nib and a standard international converter.
> View attachment 307709View attachment 307710


Nice job!  I am starting to do some pens like this, how do you join your segments around the silver?


----------



## dozuki (Jul 28, 2021)

That’s is a beauty.  Love the silver accents.


----------

